# one big hammerhead



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

The Tarpon can sleep easier at night now.
http://tinyurl.com/hll6p


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep, it's one dead hammerhead now since they buried it.


----------



## stork (Jul 15, 2005)

that kind of upsets me. Just cut the line and watch the thing swim off or at least eat it if you are going to keep it.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

MOUNT THAT SUCKER. I guess they wanted to assure the world record (weight) so no letting it go.


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

a wall mount.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Yep, it's one dead hammerhead now since they buried it.


 MAN THATS A BIG HOLE!The question is why bury it.?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Hammerheads*

:headknock


HEADSHAKER said:


> MAN THATS A BIG HOLE!The question is why bury it.?


 I GUESS THEY BURRIED IT BECAUSE THEY ARE HAMMERHEADS. SHOULD BE IN A MUSEUM OR SOMETHING. WAS A GREAT FISH. NOW ITS FERTILIZER. RANDALL


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Well, they couldn't bleed and gut it without losing a lot of weight I guess. So the meat probably wouldn't be worth squat. Hammerhead isn't that good to begin with. And a live mount that size would cost a small fortune. Maybe he is a guide and could use the publicity.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

They never planned to eat it or use it otherwise, they only kept it to get it weighed for a world record for line class. IMO that falls under wanton waste, it's a crime to kill something for nothing.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*wow*

thats a biggie and a half,......since it wasnt released it could have been aleast given away,or mount or donated to research , someone woiuld have eatin it if you would give it away..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great catch............


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

ask anyone who's caught a large hammerhead and they will all tell you the same thing. Hammers ain't much for eating because they die in the fight 90%of the time, they are the ultimate warrior in my opinion. Catch and release on a large Hammer is just very rare because they will fight to the death.


----------



## opie (May 12, 2006)

Thats A Shame To Kill Something Like That Just To Set A Record!!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Great Catch. Hammers will fight to the death most of the time. Waste, more than likely, but we will never know.


----------

